# Channeling the Inner Barry



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2021)

I was intrigued by @barry richardson ’s segmented turnings and just had to take a crack at one using the cutoffs from my end grain boards. Several things I might do differently, like being more deliberate with wood selection and alignment. Thinner sections might be better or mixing up widths. You really need to have a project with dramatic curves to gain the design. Gotta do better with that.

This has maple, walnut, cherry, wenge, osage orange, Purple Heart, and a mystery wood that is kinda oaky but way too heavy.

The finish isn’t finished, just a single coat of poly that needs sanded back yet. About 12” high by 8” wide. I’d give up some height to gain some curves next time.

Thanks again, Barry, for the ideas and inspiration.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good for your first try

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 17, 2021)

Great looking form! Enjoyed watching your progress in making this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2021)

Really nice Tom! I gotta try one of these..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 17, 2021)

That is incredible. Hard to think about your comments when it is supposed to be random.....yet i can see your point. Tom, don’t mean that as criticism, I really like the form and randomness. Just trying to agree with your own thoughts as I mature my turning skills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2021)

way cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 17, 2021)

I think you did an awesome job, Tom. The only thing for me is that osage orange grabs my eye. It almost seems out of place with the rest of the wood. Like it needs more of it - or leave it out. I understand what you're saying about wood direction. Barry usually puts a little more horizontal, especially thin sections, which makes for a nice line break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> That is incredible. Hard to think about your comments when it is supposed to be random.....yet i can see your point. Tom, don’t mean that as criticism, I really like the form and randomness. Just trying to agree with your own thoughts as I mature my turning skills.


I guess there are always things I would do differently on a project once done, Garry. Part of the learning process. It can still be random, but thinner pieces would yield more of a design, I think. The panels I glued up were about 7/8”. If I made them 1/2” there would be more, smaller shapes.

I have to admit the thing is still really heavy. I didn’t hollow all the way to the bottom because I was debating making it shorter and needed the wood there. Ultimately, I left it taller. I’m the only one who knows how heavy it is, but it ain’t going anywhere so don’t tell anyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2021)

That turned out great Tom! I have found the final look of this style is a bit of a guessing game, always fun to see the end result.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I think you did an awesome job, Tom. The only thing for me is that osage orange grabs my eye. It almost seems out of place with the rest of the wood. Like it needs more of it - or leave it out. I understand what you're saying about wood direction. Barry usually puts a little more horizontal, especially thin sections, which makes for a nice line break.


Yeah, I agree, Doug. I debated the osage with myself and kinda knew it would stand out, maybe it won’t take long to oxidize and brown up.

I actually had a picture of one of Barry’s pieces out while building this. I kept telling my self to frame light/dark with the thinner pieces as you mention. Didn’t get there.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> That turned out great Tom! I have found the final look of this style is a bit of a guessing game, always fun to see the end result.


Anxious to see that maple/ebony one you have in the works, Barry. That’s will be something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 17, 2021)

I think the osage does grab your eye and takes away from the rest but...its the accent of it. When it darkens it will blend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2021)

Tom, that came out fantastic looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 17, 2021)

Whew!! I was having these weird vibes all day like someone was trying to channel me... OOOPPPSSSS never mind wrong Barry!

Great looking vessel Tom!! I love the bois d'arc in there!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2021)

Like it all! Know it was a lot of work to get to this point! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Whew!! I was having these weird vibes all day like someone was trying to channel me... OOOPPPSSSS never mind wrong Barry!


Sorry Barry, maybe next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 18, 2021)

All I can say is it's a good thing Tim didn't decide on doing a glue up for the next turning challenge! You and Barry are off the charts with these!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2021)

1. floor is so clean it scares me!! 2. Only a turner can turn a half a Pickup load of wood and 2 bottles of glue into one vase..... sheeesh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2021)

Just looking at your piece again Tom, that form is superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 18, 2021)

FANTASTIC. I kinda have a different opinion. I think the taller, narrower forms show off the curves very well. sorta sinewy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 18, 2021)

Beautiful. No nit picks at all on the form. Spot on and so pleasing to the eye. I agree on thinner sections but then add more osage. But then this comes from a guy who likes to consume buttermilk and black licorice together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 18, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> But then this comes from a guy who likes to consume buttermilk and black licorice together.


Ok, that's even weird for me!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 18, 2021)

That's a beautiful vase!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> 1. floor is so clean it scares me!! 2. Only a turner can turn a half a Pickup load of wood and 2 bottles of glue into one vase..... sheeesh.


And that’s just about what it took.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Just looking at your piece again Tom, that form is superb!


Thanks, Barry. I’m still partial to your more rounded form, but to get that I needed another layer to make it fatter or to just make it shorter.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 18, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> All I can say is it's a good thing Tim didn't decide on doing a glue up for the next turning challenge! You and Barry are off the charts with these!!!


I wanted to so bad! I'm inspired by both Tom and Barry's work and that was my pick for the challenge, but thought others might be intimidated by the size and quality of their recent work. I still think it should be a challenge at some point. I'm certainly going to be experimenting with this, although on a much smaller scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I wanted to so bad! I'm inspired by both Tom and Barry's work and that was my pick for the challenge, but thought others might be intimidated by the size and quality of their recent work. I still think it should be a challenge at some point. I'm certainly going to be experimenting with this, although on a much smaller scale.


Also, a jointer or drum sander is pretty essential for these, and a lot of turners may have those....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 18, 2021)

Great job, I like the shape and randomness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

